# Ja ne, ....



## ammarsa25

Jemand hat mir einen Text geschickt. Es gab viele Fehler drin, dann hat er den korrigierten Text geschickt und das Folgendes geschrieben:

*Ja ne, *vergiss den alten Text. Ich habe vergessen, dass ich ihn noch nicht korrigiert hatte.

Was drückt “ja ne” aus?
Ist “ne” im Sinne von “nein” oder “nicht wahr”?
Ich konnte es nur in dem Ausdruck “Ja ne, is klar” finden,  verstehe es aber auch nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

ammarsa25 said:


> Ist “ne” im Sinne von “nein”



Aber 
"ja ne"   *≃*  "na ja", ist also an sich bedeutungslos.


----------



## Frieder

In der Form "ja nee" ist klarer, was gemeint ist – eigentlich nichts ("ja nee, is klar" – _Atze Schröder_)

Es ist eine im Ruhrgebit weit verbreitete Floskel und ist tatsächlich


JClaudeK said:


> an sich bedeutungslos


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> "ja nee, is klar"


Vielleicht ist das aus „Ach nee“ entstanden? Jedenfalls ist das „is klar“ ironisch. Die Äußerung ist ablehnend, was durch das „nee“ noch verdeutlicht wird. (Man könnte auch einfach in ironischem Ton „Ja, is klar“ sagen, aber durch das „nee“ wird die Ironie deutlicher.)


ammarsa25 said:


> *Ja ne, *vergiss den alten Text. Ich habe vergessen, dass ich ihn noch nicht korrigiert hatte.


Hier wird es aber anders verwendet. Der alte Text soll tatsächlich nicht weiter beachtet werden. Vielleicht ist es aber ein bisschen selbstironisch/selbstkritisch. Ich habe zuerst quasi _ja_ gesagt (d. h. den alten Text (versehentlich) nicht verworfen), und jetzt sage ich _nein_. Aber das ist spekulativ. Letztlich gilt wohl tatsächlich:


JClaudeK said:


> "ja ne" *≃* "na ja", ist also an sich bedeutungslos


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "ja ne" *≃* "na ja"


Das sehe ich nicht so. _Ja ne(e)_ hat normalerweise, je nach Kontext, einen entweder auffordernden oder überraschten Unterton, _na ja_ nicht. Letzters leitet ein eine Aussage ein, die eine zuvor gemachte relativiert.

Oder anders ausgedrückt:_ ja ne(e)_ ist aufwiegelnd, _na ja _abwiegelnd.


----------



## anahiseri

*ja ne* ist für mich eher bejahend, so etwas wie *ja, nicht wahr?*
Aber an sich bedeutungslos.
auf Spanisch sagt man auch oft "sí, no".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _ja ne(e)_ ist aufwiegelnd


Falls dem so wäre (was ich  bezweifle), wäre "_ja ne(e)" _im OP die falsche Wahl: der Korrektor entschuldigt sich doch quasi für die nicht korrigierten Fehler.


----------



## berndf

Was es genau bedeutet kann man ohne die Sprachmelodie und Betonung zu hören nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich denke Veränderungen oder Verwunderung über den eigenen Fehler. Vor meinem geistigen Ohr höre ich das _ja_ kurz und unbetont und das _ne_ lang und betont (_ja *neeeee*_) und den Sprecher mit einem Rheinischen oder Ruhrpott-Akzent.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Verwunderung über den eigenen Fehler.



Und das soll  "aufwiegelnd" sein?


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Verwunderung über den eigenen Fehler


Eher Bestürzung oder Verärgerung über den eigenen Fehler – in etwa entsprechend dem eher norddeutschen "och nöö".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und das soll  "aufwiegelnd" sein?


Ja.
_Na ja _--> dämpft Enthusiasmus
_Ja ne _--> erhöht Emotionen (Verärgerung, Verwunderung etc).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Ja ne _--> erhöht Emotionen (Verärgerung, Verwunderung etc).


 Yes, somehow.

In Northern Germany I feel "Ja ne" often actually refer to both feelings:

_Ja, du hast recht -- nein, das ist nicht relevant/das war ein Fehler_

This fits here very well, too.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Eher Bestürzung oder Verärgerung über den eigenen Fehler




Mit "aufwiegelnd" hat das m.E. nichts zu tun!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Mit "aufwiegelnd" hat das m.E. nichts zu tun!


Dann denk dir irgend ein anderes Wort. Ich denke, es ist hinreichend klar, welchen emotiven Kontrast ich mit der Opposition _abwiegelnd~aufwiegelnd_ zu beschreiben suchte: _Emotionen dämpfen_ vs. _Emotionen aufschaukeln_. Und ein anderes Wort für _schaukeln _ist halt _wiegeln_.


----------



## JClaudeK

ammarsa25 said:


> *Ja ne, *vergiss .....


könnte man mMn mit "*Well*, forget ....."wiedergeben.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> könnte man mMn mit "*Well*, forget ....."wiedergeben.


Ich glaube, dann missverstehst Du es tatsächlich. _Well_ ist wie _na ja_ eher beschwichtigend. _Ja ne_ ist emotiv genau das Gegenteil. Es ist eher aufbrausend. Zumindest da, wo diese Einleitung am Gängigsten ist, nämlich im Nordwesten.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ne" ist in verschiedenen Gegenden tatsächlich eine Kurzform für "Nicht wahr?" und ähnliche Formen.

Ähnliche Formen sind "gell?", "nicht?", "nu?"="ja?" --- alles mit kurzem Vokal. Meine Mutter hat oft "Ne?" gesagt, das bedeutete "Alles klar?" oder  "Können wir das so machen?" oder Ähnliches, immer auf den Kontext bezogen. 

Wichtig ist aber hier der pragmatische Aspekt.

In unserem Fall:

* Ja ne, *vergiss den alten Text. 

- Den anderen einbeziehen, ansprechen, auf den Satz vorbereiten, der kommt. (Eine Art Synchronisationspartikel).
- Unsicherheit. Zeit gewinnen.
- den anderen Einstimmen.
- Aufweichen des vorher gesagten.


berndf said:


> _Ja ne _--> erhöht Emotionen (Verärgerung, Verwunderung etc).


oder soll erwartete Emotionen vermindern, was aber nicht immer gelingt. Ich denke, das Besänftigen soll die Hauptfunktion sein, zusammen mit Zugeben des Fehlers oder (je nach kontext) Ansinnens: "Vergiss das ganze Zeug!".



berndf said:


> _Emotionen dämpfen_ vs. _Emotionen aufschaukeln_.



---


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> "Ne" ist in verschiedenen Gegenden tatsächlich eine Kurzform für "Nicht wahr?"


Um dieses "ne " geht es hier doch gar nicht, es geht um "nee", das falsch geschrieben wurde. Es bedeutet also nicht "ja, nicht wahr?" sondern "boah, bin ich blöd!" (oder etwas in der Richtung).


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> es geht um "nee", das falsch geschrieben wurde


Die Schreibweise spielt keine Rolle für die Bedeutung. "Ja, ne, ..." is very common in Northern Germany and has exactly this ambivalent, emotional meaning we depicted in this thread.

I dare say, it is mostly used in spoken language and the spelling of colloquial interjections does not determine their meaning.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> "boah, bin ich blöd!" (oder etwas in der Richtung).



Oder "Mensch, bin ich blöd!"

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum da "well" nicht passen sollte.
Cf.:
*Well as a discourse marker*




*Well*! [expr. astonishment]Mein Gott!


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können also den Kontext ergänzen: Nordeutscher Text. 
(Das habe ich vorher als Vermutung betrachtet, aber es scheint eindeutig zu sein.)


----------



## elroy

I agree that “Well” doesn’t work in this context.  A colloquial US English equivalent might be “Oh, jeez.”


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _Ja ne _--> erhöht Emotionen (Verärgerung, Verwunderung etc).





berndf said:


> Was es genau bedeutet kann man ohne die Sprachmelodie und Betonung zu hören nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich denke Veränderungen oder Verwunderung über den eigenen Fehler.





Frieder said:


> Eher Bestürzung oder Verärgerung über den eigenen Fehler





Frieder said:


> "boah, bin ich blöd!" (oder etwas in der Richtung).



Das hört sich schlüssig an.


JClaudeK said:


> "ja ne" *≃* "na ja"


… passt also doch nicht so gut, wie ich zunächst dachte.

In diesem speziellen Fall könnte ich mir auch einen etwas resignierenden „Tonfall“ vorstellen, bzw. einen selbstironischen.


Schlabberlatz said:


> selbstironisch/selbstkritisch


----------



## Frieder

Ich hatte gerade so einen Moment, in dem ich sofort an WRF denken musste:

Ich bekomme ein(e) E-Mail von einem eusebiomontgnaro@irgendwas mit der Betreffzeile: "Your photo takes first place". Da habe ich (obwohl ich allein war) laut gesagt: "Ja nee, is klar!"


----------

